# What is a stock horse and how should it be built?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is Golden wondering out loud again, but simple question really:

I bandy about the term "Stock Horse" like I know what it means, but actually I'm not sure I do.

When I use it I am thinking of a good working horse, one who you could comfortably ride all day, short, stocky, compact, strong, but quick. Should be able to chase a cow, drag a calf, be level headed but not dead headed. 

Am I close? Tell me what a stock horse is, and educamate me with pics of good stock horses, thanks.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Your description is, IMO, a perfect stock horse, adding only their versatility. An ideal stock horse to me would be one that an also go show english one weekend, race the next, work cattle during the week, etc.

A few of my favorite stock horses:








Wimpy









King









Prince Plaudit

Those are just a few, but I love the old timey Quarter Horses and Appaloosas.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, who is King??


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

King is a foundation quarter horse stallion. My gelding goes back to him 3 times. Good working, using kind of horses with good minds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

They should be built like a dump truck and move like a Ferrari. That's what I look for when I look for stock horse, which is the type I'm in the market for now. The sire of a colt I looked at, you could fit 6 hands between his chest, he was huge for a stud on stall rest, and the studs dam was the same way, at 23 years old. 

Those pictures are good examples! I'll see if I can find my favorite examples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sonny Dee Bar










The Investor










Tardy Too

I would call those old-school "stock" horses.

"Modern" day stock horses come in a variety of shapes and sizes.










Real Bonanza

But, personally, because of the variety of events these horses have to do, and some have specialized say, for hunter or for western or for western pleasure, I think stock horses are more of a "mindset". They are a pleasure to ride, known for their level head carriage, and flat-kneed movement. They are built to be working horses, whether they work hunters or cattle. I don't attain to believe that the "cow horse" is the end-all-beat-all stock horse. I think the HUS stock horses have every right to be considered "stock horses" as well, because even when you compare a HUS AQHA horse to a thoroughbred, there are still remarkable differences in attitude and way of going.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Forgive my ignorance, who is King??


:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry :hide: English person here, not raised on QH's I was raised on stories of the Darley Arabian and the Godolphin Arabian and Byerly Turk


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

King is one of, of not the, "biggest" or mass producing foundation Quarter Horses ever. He has a huge impact on the QH breed in general, just about every QH traces back to King somehow. 

Hickory is very much a stock horse in his build, versatility, and bloodlines.. 
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, I'm having an uncooperative phone but I love me some Joe Bailey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A stock horse, by _original_ definition, is a horse that is used to work stock...AKA, a cowhorse. They should look like the foundation quarter horses that have been posted above; compact, short-ish, broad, strong, and deep through the girth.

A modern day example of a "stock horse", IMHO, can be seen by looking at Aus stock horses. They are bred to have the endurance of a TB, the cow savvy of a good QH, and the build to do anything you want them to....and do it well.

Here in the US, you'll find most traditional looking stock horses on ranches and in the cutting/working cow horse/roping arena.

For example, the 6666 ranch here in Texas. They are one place that has what I would consider the definition of "stock horses", even though I don't like all their stallions and there are a few in there I would have gelded, you can't say that their horses have never done anything to prove themselves.
Performance Stallions | 6666 Ranch

However, most modern definitions describe a stock horse as nothing more than a non-gaited or non-exotic breed which includes QH, Paint, Appy, and TB.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> A stock horse, by _original_ definition, is a horse that is used to work stock...AKA, a cowhorse. They should look like the foundation quarter horses that have been posted above; compact, short-ish, broad, strong, and deep through the girth.


This. That is how I would define a stock horse. Made to work. Listing the 6666 ranch is evil though, too much to look at. Paddy's Irish Whiskey is a personal favorite of mine and I have every intention of owning a mare that's just right to breed to him. Hopefully I find one I like enough before he's no longer standing to the public :lol: 

When I hear stock horse, in addition to some already posted, I think of horses like 

Cutter Bill







Peppy San Badger (and his sire Mr San Peppy - then the whole line back from there to Joe Reed) 







Poco Dell







Poco Bueno







Leo








Then there's this old man (he was around 30 in this pic) that holds a dear place in my heart. Doc, my grandpa's long gone son of Poco Dell.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That is by far my favorite picture of Poco Dell..


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

:shock:

Real Bonanza.... hellllllllllllllllo gorgeous!! 

Off topic - Looking at these photos, the horse's head is already turned a bit, is this a "western" thing? When I do photos of the TBs for clients, we want their head and neck to be straight. Sorry, my curiosity is getting the better of me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maple, I think part of that is the fact that one of the standards for a good QH is to have a refined head, so they always turn their heads toward the camera. That has never made sense to me, though, as it often makes their necks look shorter LOL.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My filly is turning into a pretty darn good example of a stock horse(if I do say so myself ). she is registered appy, two in this pic, although she has bulked out a good bit now(almost 3). she is naturaly powerful and athletic, a gorgeous mover, about 14.2hh(still growing) and most importantly, she has the best mind and work ethic of any horse I've ever owned. If I hadnt bought her at 10 months old I would swear she was broke. Nothing phases her, she loves people and her main goal in life is to have a job.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll share one I absolutely loved in my younger years.

Hobby Horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

All these old hey look time guys I like, they are all big horses on short legs, look like they would carry a grown man all day and hardly notice. I love that they all have good amount of bone and big feet, nice horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, back in those days, that's exactly what they did...and what they were _needed_ for.

Unfortunately, the need for that these days is virtually non-existent, so horses (in general) are no longer bred for that capability.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am in love with some of these horses posted. I'm glad to say that with enough cattle around here I know of quite a few ranchers that use good stockhorses that look similiar (but not as wonderful) as the ones that have been posted. At least some good stock horses still have a job. And who isn't a sucker for a good looking, well broke, level headed, refined stock horse that is a dream to ride? Ahh I miss my quarter horse mare...she was built like a tank on shorter legs, was cowy, and smoooooth when she hit her trot.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are talking ranch type stock horses I have found the terrain and size of the ranch dictates the style of horse.
Up here a lot of ranch horses were a draft cross of some sort in the past, and plenty of draft, QH, TB and Morgan crosses. Now the modern QH is popular, a cutting/cowhorse line crossed with old school ranch. Also a leggier horse is popular for the long miles trotted where it takes 10+ acres to run a pair.
When we lived in east TX I noticed a difference in style of horse used. They liked an old school foundation style breed horse or even the smaller style horses that are the norm in the cutting showpen. However there you could run one pair to the acre, not many big places as far as acreage, no need for a big strided horse to cover ground.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Peppy San Badger
> View attachment 132093
> 
> Poco Dell
> ...


All these horses are in my Appendix mares line! Wow.


----------

